

Building an entrepreneurial ecosystem: what does success look like? - jjsnyc
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/01/building-an-entrepreneurial-ecosystem-what-does-success-look-like

======
raheemm
With so many cities trying to capture startup energy - why aren't hackers
taking advantage by harnessing such interest to mutually benefit themselves
and the respective cities?

------
angelbob
Can't load this article in Chrome on Ubuntu.

